# B'twin Tilt 940 - there are none, now going for a Brompton. I am far too excited about it.



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

£400 with Nexus hub, dyno-lights, carbon belt and mudguards.

Is there anything not to like? 

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/tilt-940-1-second-folding-bike-id_8328462.html


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2018)

14 Kg. Pretty heavy for a folder, what does an equivalent Brommie weigh?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2018)

Like that. Especially the easy way it rolls when folded. At that price not much to dislike.
You thinking of getting one @Marmion ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Like that. Especially the easy way it rolls when folded. At that price not much to dislike.
> You thinking of getting one @Marmion ?


Possibly, I have a number of meetings I need to get to that are a few miles apart or a short cycle from stations, so looking at the options - this one is looking a possible winner


----------



## smutchin (22 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> 14 Kg. Pretty heavy for a folder, what does an equivalent Brommie weigh?



Not an awful lot less, actually. ISTR my old M3L was over 12kg. I had use of a 'Superlight' S2L recently and even that weighed over 10kg, including mudguards and fitted lights (10.24kg to be exact). You could knock a bit off that if you went singlespeed, but not much.

Lightest folder I've ever ridden is the Hummingbird (7.3kg), but that costs nearly nine times as much as the Btwin.

Weight is only really an issue if you have to carry it up a long flight of stairs, but you also have to consider the size and shape when folded, which makes a big difference to how comfortable and easy it is to carry. If you don't need to carry it much, it might not matter at all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> 14 Kg. Pretty heavy for a folder, what does an equivalent Brommie weigh?


I wasn't able to find a Brompton with nexus, belt drive, dynamo, but did find a Birdy which came in not much lighter


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2018)

The use of a belt rather than a chain means there won't be excess lube dribbling onto the drive side of the hub and helping to keep water out so the hub internals will die sooner if not actively maintained.

You may only get 15 years out of the hub instead of 25


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I wasn't able to find a Brompton with nexus, belt drive, dynamo, but did find a Birdy which came in not much lighter


It seems a bargain then if the folding suits you. Are you sure you remember which way around to sit on a bike?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Being rather weighty myself the mass of the bike is very, very low down my list of worries. Max payload would be of much more interest.

That aside, looks OK for the money. Could be just what @Marmion needs for short local trips as he describes.


----------



## simon.r (22 Jan 2018)

What’s the maximum saddle height? It doesn’t look as if it’s very high and no mention of a telescopic post.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

simon.r said:


> What’s the maximum saddle height? It doesn’t look as if it’s very high and no mention of a telescopic post.


The blurb says up to 2 meres height but that might be lazy writing of the specs


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

Given that nobody seems to have identified anything glaringly important I think I'll pop into Decathlon en route home later this week and have a look and a try out


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Had a root around their page. There are some neat design details, like the front light housing and the combined stays and chaimguard. More I look at it, the more I think that could be reet nice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5125543, member: 259"]If you've got one local, Decathlon's after sales service puts a lot of bike shops to shame, and the mechanics in ours are very good.[/QUOTE]
Not too local but I drive past it a couple of times a week so handy enough


----------



## mitchibob (22 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Given that nobody seems to have identified anything glaringly important I think I'll pop into Decathlon en route home later this week and have a look and a try out



Not exactly glowing reviews on the Decathlon website. The weight, considering the materials, seems a bit much. 

The folded state looks like you could annoy a lot of people on the underground, especially at rush hour. 

Even in their own video, the quality looks pretty sketchy, brakes and pedals especially. But one or two half decent looking components too. 

It might be worth £400, and if you're only doing short rides here and there, might be OK, although, for that kind of riding, are 7 gears really necessary?


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2018)

mitchibob said:


> It might be worth £400, and if you're only doing short rides here and there, might be OK, although, for that kind of riding, are 7 gears really necessary?


Depends on the terrain, plus many in the UK still decry 3-speeds because they couldn't set their Raleigh Chopper or Shopper's indexing correctly (despite it being easier than derailleur indexing) and blamed the bike.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2018)

The terrain would include hilly bits, it seems that historic Jocks liked building settlements on hills


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2018)

The cost of the components you name, without the frame and fold, would be nearly £400. Somewhere, someone has cut some serious corners. Brakes made of cheese? Cheapest possible tyres? A folding mechanism that won't stay shut?


----------



## BSOh (23 Jan 2018)

a good buying team?


----------



## Crackle (23 Jan 2018)

I think the main compromise is the fold, it doesn't go particularly small. The rest you'd have to assess on viewing the bike.


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2018)

BSOh said:


> a good buying team?


They have that. But if you do the sums I suspect it won't be enough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2018)

srw said:


> The cost of the components you name, without the frame and fold, would be nearly £400. Somewhere, someone has cut some serious corners. Brakes made of cheese? Cheapest possible tyres? A folding mechanism that won't stay shut?


I seem to remember a few people being rather ''that much for so little!'' when their Tribans came onto the market. True, the standard tyres were rubbish and the brakes not much better but they were still exceptional value for money.


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2018)

srw said:


> The cost of the components you name, without the frame and fold, would be nearly £400.


How are you working that out? Retail of the components named in the OP ("Nexus hub, dyno-lights, carbon belt and mudguards"), it'd be about £80 for a Nexus 7, £25 for a low-end dynamo hub (not explicitly mentioned but rather implied), £20 for lights (assuming a minimal 10 lux headlight), £70 for a carbon belt (I'm guessing about exactly which belt) and maybe £15 for mudguards, total £210 and I suspect they've got a stonking volume discount off Shimano for the hubs. The tyres and brakes look low-end but those are relatively easy upgrades if needed and surely someone would stop such a big retailer if it didn't meet the basic safety regs?


----------



## chriscross1966 (23 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> 14 Kg. Pretty heavy for a folder, what does an equivalent Brommie weigh?



A standard Steelie M6L with dynamo is around 12Kg, but costs 1170... It does fold a lot smaller though... WE have a Tilt get on one of the buses that I regularly catch and it doesnt fit in a lot of places where we can put Bromptons.... That said, having had a chat with the guy he seems to be pretty happy, only thing he's changed are the brake blocks (looked like he had KoolStops in there, I forgot to ask), and he considered it to be a bargain when it was 600 in all ways except the fold... His plan was to use it for two years and save up for a Brompton, by bike and bus commuting he is saving a small fortune over driving, and there is a branch of decathalon basically next door to the bus stop he's using at one end.... He did have one of the other Decathalon folders before and decided he'd rather have the piece of mind of the warranty vs unknown wear-and-tear replacement costs from buying a secondhand Brompton..... and TBF, I can see his point.... I'm happy enough to dive in with the spanners but a lot of folks aren't.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jan 2018)

"Lifetime warranty on the frame, stem, rigid fork, handlebar and seat post 2-year warranty on parts" Assuming the lifetime warranty includes the folding mechanism, which judging by the having all the information listed under 'frame' in the details means it should be, then I would feel more confident. Brakes and tyres are easy to improve.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jan 2018)

Just noticed - looks like only Edinburgh has one is stock - so you may need to order online and use their returns policy if it does not suit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Just noticed - looks like only Edinburgh has one is stock - so you may need to order online and use their returns policy if it does not suit.


Tis the Edinburgh store that I drive past 

Hopefully it'll still be in stock on Thursday...


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Hopefully it'll still be in stock on Thursday...



Thursday on a three page thread - you trust your fellow chatters too much


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Thursday on a three page thread - you trust your fellow chatters too much


I was just thinking that. I might go on and press the "collect from store" button


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2018)

Bugger, it shows as available in Edinburgh but when you go to reserve it, it shows as not in stock in Edinburgh. 

Delete the thread!!


----------



## Crackle (23 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Bugger, it shows as available in Edinburgh but when you go to reserve it, it shows as not in stock in Edinburgh.
> 
> Delete the thread!!


Ask Milkfloat how much he's willing to sell it to you for


----------



## mustang1 (23 Jan 2018)

mitchibob said:


> Not exactly glowing reviews on the Decathlon website. The weight, considering the materials, seems a bit much.
> 
> The folded state looks like you could annoy a lot of people on the underground, especially at rush hour.
> 
> ...



Brompton is to folding bikes what apple laptops is to other laptops and what apple phones are to other phones. If you don't use it, you don't understand why you should use it.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2018)

mustang1 said:


> Brompton is to folding bikes what apple laptops is to other laptops and what apple phones are to other phones.



You're not selling it to me!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2018)

I got caught up at work yesterday so missed getting into Decathlon.

And now I have gone and clicked onto the Brompton website. I'm doomed.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5129358, member: 259"]Whatever you do, don't click on the innocent looking tab that says "Superlight" [/QUOTE]

Or google Indiegogo Vostok brompton disk conversions..... https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vostok-titanium-components#/ or for the deep-secontion carbon-fibre rims you can get, or those staggeringly gorgeous deep-section Andoza rims....


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Jan 2018)

It isn't hard to spend as much as a Brompton on a Rohloff hub to put on it, as much as another Brompton on a set of wide-hub capable titanium extremities and the front hub to go with that, as much as another Brompton on a set of fabulous rims (plus spokes adn wheelbuilding costs) for it to run on, and as much again on a titanium seatpost, a titanium handlebar stem and some beautiful but fairly pointless titanium/carbon bling... At that point all that is left of the original Brompton is the main frame and the saddle......


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Jan 2018)

mustang1 said:


> Brompton is to folding bikes what apple laptops is to other laptops and what apple phones are to other phones. If you don't use it, you don't understand why you should use it.



It's way easier to modify a Brompton than an Apple :-)


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2018)

Riding a Brompton to the station is much more effective that trying to ride a Macbook. People should label things!


----------



## smutchin (26 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> And now I have gone and clicked onto the Brompton website. I'm doomed.



Whatever you do, don't click onto the Hummingbird website - you'll be even doomederer.

Just so you know exactly which website not to click onto, it's this one: https://hummingbirdbike.com/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Whatever you do, don't click onto the Hummingbird website - you'll be even doomederer.
> 
> Just so you know exactly which website not to click onto, it's this one: https://hummingbirdbike.com/


Nah, nae chance of that.

But having had a good explore of the Brompton website/build your Brompton thing I reckon that I might go for that.

To be honest I had really wanted to avoid Brompton as all the CC Brompton owners just look complete t*ssers; having explored the site I now realise that Brompton are outstanding and as I am magnificent that it's a great match. All the rest of youse are just t*ssers so will look like t*ssers


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2018)

Tossers gonna toss.

Best modification I ever made to mine was swapping the rollers for skateboard wheels. Fluoro orange ones.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Tossers gonna toss.
> 
> Best modification I ever made to mine was swapping the rollers for skateboard wheels. Fluoro orange ones.


The only memory of early 1980s skateboard wheels are the noise of spinning them round when upturned and starched aprons.. I had nae balance. I did visit the A&E a lot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> But having had a good explore of the Brompton website/build your Brompton thing I reckon that I might go for that.


I paid a visit to Edinburgh Bike Co-op on Sunday and shall be placing an order tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Presumably it looked pretty decent?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> I paid a visit to Edinburgh Bike Co-op on Sunday and shall be placing an order tomorrow.


Which version?


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I can hardly believe it - four pages of discussion on a Decathlon folder and no-one has suggested they're rubbish and Marmion should get a Greenway instead...


Isn't that a cycle route through the London Olympic park?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Which version?


P6R in Tempest Blue with Shimano Hub Dynamo


----------



## chriscross1966 (31 Jan 2018)

Good choice, did you go for the lowered gearing?... Quite a lot of folks suggest it's a good option unless you are very fit and the road is flat...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> Good choice, did you go for the lowered gearing?... Quite a lot of folks suggest it's a good option unless you are very fit and the road is flat...


Standard gearing, I'll get off if required and pretend I'm a pedestrian carrying a bike


----------



## Kell (1 Feb 2018)

smutchin said:


> Whatever you do, don't click onto the Hummingbird website - you'll be even doomederer.
> 
> Just so you know exactly which website not to click onto, it's this one: https://hummingbirdbike.com/



I saw someone carrying one of those out of Marylebone station the other day. 

Looked an awkward way to carry, but undoubtedly lighter than a Brompton.


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2018)

Kell said:


> I saw someone carrying one of those out of Marylebone station the other day.
> 
> Looked an awkward way to carry, but undoubtedly lighter than a Brompton.



The overall folded size of the Hummingbird is larger than the Brompton, but the interesting thing is that it's much narrower when folded. This means that you don't have to hold your arm away from your body when carrying it, which is far less tiring (and the fact that it is so much lighter obviously makes a big difference too). Carrying it is very easy. That narrow width also means it's easier to slide into the gap between seats on trains so you don't have to leave it out of sight in the vestibules.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2018)

In the interests of trying to stay on topic of the OP, I popped into Decathlon on my way home tonight to have a look at the Tilt 940 which was still showing as in stock. It was not obviously on display so I asked about it, mentioning that is was showing as in stock on the website. Cutting a long wait and far too many people asking me stuff...no joy.

Anyway, I am very very excited about getting my foldy tosser bike in a few weeks


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

Tosser.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2018)

While I was half thinking this thread needed a change of title (''Why I bought a Brompton instead.'') I thought I'd go and have a look online at my local Decathlon website. Et voilà, it's reporting as in stock for £400. I'm tempted to go along and have a look when they open. I could do with a sort of get-me-to-the-pub bike for visitors, and my own bikes are too big for most. It's an irredeemably ugly bike that may transport all riders into tosserdom, mind. I wonder whether it could take a seatpost mounted rack for shopping - it looks like it's an oversized seatpost.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2018)

So I got to the shop and found out that the only belt drive model they had had been sold about an hour and a half before I got there. I went away empty handed and found a tap room.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> 14 Kg. Pretty heavy for a folder, what does an equivalent Brommie weigh?


The one I ordered is gonna come in at 13.75kg so not much difference. It includes mudguards, rack, and dynohub. 

The Tilt 940 seems to be an elusive bike...


----------



## smutchin (4 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> The Tilt 940 seems to be an elusive bike...



It’s a discontinued model, hence the knock-down price.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> The one I ordered is gonna come in at 13.75kg so not much difference. It includes mudguards, rack, and dynohub.
> 
> The Tilt 940 seems to be an elusive bike...


According to the woman who served me at Decathlon there are only 3 of the reduced price offer in stock in the whole of the UK. One is in Edinburgh (allegedly), the other two are in Oxford and Cambridge. She's ordering one from one of the 2 nearer places and she says she'll give me a call when it comes in. We'll see.....or alternatively, we won't....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2018)

The one in Edinburgh is very well hidden


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> The one in Edinburgh is very well hidden


They always were a secretive lot in Edinburgh. Hiding things is second nature to them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

I has been told a date. 
It is another 3 weeks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> I has been told a date.
> It is another 3 weeks


I was told they'd let me know within a week a good 3 weeks ago. Meanwhile, I looked at the Decathlon website and found no 940s listed. With luck, your Decathlon is more reliable than mine and the website.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was told they'd let me know within a week a good 3 weeks ago. Meanwhile, I looked at the Decathlon website and found no 940s listed. With luck, your Decathlon is more reliable than mine and the website.


Brompton, Brompton, Brompton!!!


----------



## MarkF (26 Feb 2018)

I've asked about these before, it has some really thoughtful touches, but nobody seems to own one................I don't think it's heavy, same as the Dahons I've owned and I've managed to carry two, one of each shoulder, when Mrs F and I go on breaks. I recall the magazine reviews and videos when it was first released and love to have an actual owner review.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2018)

I wonder if the Beast from the East has led to nobbers not being able to get to work and assemble my bike?
If not, there's only a week to go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Mar 2018)

No phonecall today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5184522, member: 45"]Brompton haven't progressed to phones yet. Have a look up on the hill, see if they've lit the beacon.[/QUOTE]
Text msg this morning from Edinburgh Bike Co-op


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2018)

The nobber bike has landed


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2018)

Please don't post a picture.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2018)

I have no such intention


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2018)

I’m tremblng with anticipation....


----------



## Brads (18 Mar 2018)

Hello

No intro yet but it will come.

Edinburgh still have that 940 but they have robbed the lights from it along with the wiring.
I looked at it but didn`t like the frame, and they only offered £20 off due to it being incomplete.

Still there though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2018)

Brads said:


> Hello
> 
> No intro yet but it will come.
> 
> ...


It does appear to be the only one available in the UK so it's now a collector's item....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2018)

First commute today on the nobber bike, and I must have looked the part as several people looked in my direction and mouthed "t*sser" as I glided past them.


----------



## simon.r (21 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> First commute today on the nobber bike, and I must have looked the part as several people looked in my direction and mouthed "t*sser" as I glided past them.



It’s a common reaction (although I guess less so in that London where Bromptons are relatively common). 

Along with “your bike’s only got one wheel” (when in the park position), “does it fit in the bag on the front?” and, from the local yoofs, “what the flip is that?”

And the occasional request to demonstrate how it folds, almost always followed by “how much did it cost?”, almost always followed by a sharp intake of breath and the questioner walking off. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> First commute today on the nobber bike, and I must have looked the part as several people looked in my direction and mouthed "t*sser" as I glided past them.


Several more you mean rather than the usual number?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> It’s a common reaction (although I guess less so in that London where Bromptons are relatively common).
> 
> Along with “your bike’s only got one wheel” (when in the park position), “does it fit in the bag on the front?” and, from the local yoofs, “what the flip is that?”
> 
> ...


I was out at lunchtime and headed into town, a few people gasped in wonderment as I sailed past, and a few stopped to speak as I was folding/unfolding the bike and we had a chat about how much of a tosser I was and what a nobber I looked. All good.


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> ... almost always followed by “how much did it cost?”, almost always followed by a sharp intake of breath and the questioner walking off.
> 
> Enjoy.



Especially if I point out I could have bought a brand new one for what the wheels on mine cost me.....


----------



## Kell (22 Mar 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> Especially if I point out I could have bought a brand new one for what the wheels on mine cost me.....



Well, there's expensive and then there's yours...

Most people seem to think that they would/should cost around £200.


----------



## chriscross1966 (23 Mar 2018)

Kell said:


> Well, there's expensive and then there's yours...
> 
> Most people seem to think that they would/should cost around £200.



I guess that's because they view bikes as a leisure/hobby sort of thing, and one that is unimportant to them too.... to me it's my primary means of getting to work, I don't think 3.5k is an unreasonable price to pay for something I intend getting at least a decade of service out of in that role...


----------



## simon.r (23 Mar 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> I guess that's because they view bikes as a leisure/hobby sort of thing, and one that is unimportant to them too.... to me it's my primary means of getting to work, I don't think 3.5k is an unreasonable price to pay for something I intend getting at least a decade of service out of in that role...



You’re right. £350 a year certainly pales into insignificance compared to the cost of running a car.

When friends ask me what my bikes cost, a back of a fag packet calculation says that if I had to replace all of them I’d be looking at about £9k (bear in mind they’ve been bought over many years, as and when funds allow and most have been built up by me, using parts bought on special offer).

This figure is met with astonishment, but as a middle aged man, who’s been in a reasonably well paid job for decades, the same friends would think nothing of it if I had, say, an old MG sports car in the garage that cost me £9k and goodness knows how much to tax / insure and maintain every year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2018)

I don't want to start another thread so hopefully I'll get an answer here. I'm totally loving my Brompton, haven't ridden so much and often for years. Until today I have mostly been in the same gear as fairly flat or short hills.

Today I went to engage the gears and worked down 1,2 3 but then did not seem to notice any change when I went to engage left hand shifter. I know that I need to not pedal when going from 1,2,3; is there something else I need to know about???


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2018)

Unless it's radically different to other 3speeds, keep pedalling but ease off as there's a brief moment when the driver's not connected to anything. Not the old pre-1990s neutral but still a shift.

But not pedalling should still work for most gear shifts, so is the cable connected correctly? Any pictures? Also, if it's new, can you ask the shop or take it in? I forget if the eventual shop was local.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

The LH SHIFTER is the rear 2 speed deraillieur and shoukd operate in any one of the hub’s 3 speeds. It functions by sliding or pushing the top jockey wheel between the 2 cogs using a mechanism on the chain stay. If the jockey is sitting in the mechanism And all moves relatively freely, I’d suggest a bit of cable tension adjustment is all that’s required.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

Some Bromptons have a lightweight plastic sleeve on the chain stay which can foul the two-speed shifter cable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> Unless it's radically different to other 3speeds, keep pedalling but ease off as there's a brief moment when the driver's not connected to anything. Not the old pre-1990s neutral but still a shift.
> 
> But not pedalling should still work for most gear shifts, so is the cable connected correctly? Any pictures? Also, if it's new, can you ask the shop or take it in? I forget if the eventual shop was local.


Due in for a 6 week service soon, although not sure when I can fit it in. 



Fab Foodie said:


> The LH SHIFTER is the rear 2 speed deraillieur and shoukd operate in any one of the hub’s 3 speeds. It functions by sliding or pushing the top jockey wheel between the 2 cogs using a mechanism on the chain stay. If the jockey is sitting in the mechanism And all moves relatively freely, I’d suggest a bit of cable tension adjustment is all that’s required.


Thanks FF, I'll give that a go


----------

